# ProWorld transfers everywhere



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

So I have purchased the breast cancer transfers from ProWorld and did ok with them because most shirts were sold to family, but I have been looking at all the other great transfers they have to offer but don't understand how anyone is making money with them being that the Internet/eBay is saturated with them. I was wondering how are you marketing your transfers, which ones are you using and what's your niche with them? Oh yeah I am not looking to sell online.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

You need to have a T-shirt shop in the tourist areas like Pigeon Forge to sell
a lot of transfer t-shirts. To do it any place else your 20 years to late.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike, I can't totally agree. We have many (I can't provide the large number) of customers who use a substantial number of transfers and are not in 'hot' tourist areas. So much depends on their marketing strategies and their commitment to the business.


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

For the ambitious there are still many venues fro selling shirts. Flea Market, my roots, events, fairs, and something entirely new for me, and looks so far like it may work well, a customization party, much like a tuperware party or pampered chef, we will be hosting parties to make custom stuff in either, vinyl, DTG, or sublime. 3 parties planned, and more asking about it.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

i'll admit that the wife and I went to delaware and saw the same shirt designs your company made being sold on the boardwalk and the thing is that I have a feeling these businesses are somehow related to each other since 2-3 stores had the same designs but who knows. Like someone said you could buy some transfers like a breast cancer ones see if you can get a both at a walk or something and sell the shirts. bet you would get some money out of it. Hell I bet I could sell some shirts at a beer fest near the place we stayed if I could afford the costs of having shirts shipped and bringing the transfers with me. would also need generator to do press. bet could have made some money


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mike you would be mistaken if you think they all came from ProWorld.....While ProWorld is a large distributor, there are many other distributors of the same transfers.....And some probably came direct from the manufacturers....

And as far as selling "stock transfers" if you are in the right location with traffic, you can do okay...But if you have little or no walk-in traffic it will be tougher...


----------

